# Unplugging Router Harmful?



## ellaphant5 (Aug 12, 2007)

Strange. Won't let me post under Networking but here is my question ...

Is there any harm in unplugging a wireless router every night?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

No harm at all. 

But the best is to enable WPA2 or WPA encryption and use a long complicated key. And if you want to be real secure, change that key every other month.


----------



## xSoundWavex (Jun 20, 2007)

Dont forget to put on your mac address filter as well. It will help keep others out
Dont even bother with WEP, it can be cracked easily.

Unplugging the router just reboots it, you should be fine


----------

